# How to make paracord wither strap?



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't have step by step pictures, but my friend just asked me to make one for him this week. I already had a braided piece, I only used 6 strands of paracord. I had him see how long he wanted it in the horse, keeping in mind it would be folded. I put a conway buckle on each end along with a snap on one side. I think it ended up being about 2 and a half feet long, but that was on a big 16 hand horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goatgirl132 (Mar 14, 2014)

[IQUOTE=BarrelRacer23;4973089]I don't have step by step pictures, but my friend just asked me to make one for him this week. I already had a braided piece, I only used 6 strands of paracord. I had him see how long he wanted it in the horse, keeping in mind it would be folded. I put a conway buckle on each end along with a snap on one side. I think it ended up being about 2 and a half feet long, but that was on a big 16 hand horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_[/QUOTE]

How long did you make each strand? Did you just do a regular hair braidwith 2 strands in each section? And how big of a conway buckle did you use? Thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't know how long each straind was, but I know when I make reins I cut the strands 3ft longer than I need. Just a regular 3 piece braid. I used 5/8" conway buckles. And he gave me the snap.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

